# HR-21 Remote: RF & IR



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I recently had two HR-21s installed, and I would like to set one to RF Mode and one to IR Mode, then control both with one remote. If I program the remote in the DirecTV position (using code 00001) to operate the HR-21 in RF Mode, and then program it in either the AV-1 or AV-2 position (using code 00003) to operate the HR-21 that's in IR Mode, would that work?

I know that each HR-21 must be set to either RF or IR (not both), but can the HR-21 remote send RF and IR at the same time (based on the position of the slider)?


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

bcab17 said:


> I recently had two HR-21s installed, and I would like to set one to RF Mode and one to IR Mode, then control both with one remote. If I program the remote in the DirecTV position (using code 00001) to operate the HR-21 in RF Mode, and then program it in either the AV-1 or AV-2 position (using code 00003) to operate the HR-21 that's in IR Mode, would that work?
> 
> I know that each HR-21 must be set to either RF or IR (not both), but can the HR-21 remote send RF and IR at the same time (based on the position of the slider)?


Yes, you can do that. I have two HR2X's sitting together. Both on one remote. Btw, you can do them both IR or both RF with one of them on AV1/2 and the other on DIRECTV as well. You don't have to have one on RF and one on IR.


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

66stang351 said:


> Yes, you can do that. I have two HR2X's sitting together. Both on one remote. Btw, you can do them both IR or both RF with one of them on AV1/2 and the other on DIRECTV as well. You don't have to have one on RF and one on IR.


Both in RF mode would be great except the HR-21 that's in my home theater must be set to IR Mode so it can also be controlled by my IR universal remote. I wish these D* boxes responded to IR and RF at the same time (like my old E* receivers did). It would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

bcab17 said:


> Both in RF mode would be great except the HR-21 that's in my home theater must be set to IR Mode so it can also be controlled by my IR universal remote. I wish these D* boxes responded to IR and RF at the same time (like my old E* receivers did). It would make things a lot easier.


The HR21 set to IR, doesn't have to be set to the alternate IR address 00003, it can be set to 00001. Once the other HR21 was set to RF, it has nothing more to do with IR code 00001. So it might make programming your universal remote easier if you only have to use the preset code.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

Does the HR21 comes with a RF remote now?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

BopMan said:


> Does the HR21 comes with a RF remote now?


I think it always has.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I think it always has.


Sweet! I must of been thinking of the HR20. I don't think that model had the RF remote included with the receiver.:hurah:


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Please oh please add simultaneous IR/RF. I use RF because the box is in my entertainment center closet. However, I use an in house system to redistribute the feed throughout the house and have a Slingbox. It would make my life a million times easier. As it is, when I need to use the Slingbox, I have to remember to go in to the menu and change from RF to IR before I leave.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

BopMan said:


> Does the HR21 comes with a RF remote now?


It seems to now, though when I bought one of the first HR21's available at best Buy, it came with the rc64 (not R)


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> Please oh please add simultaneous IR/RF. I use RF because the box is in my entertainment center closet. However, I use an in house system to redistribute the feed throughout the house and have a Slingbox. It would make my life a million times easier. As it is, when I need to use the Slingbox, I have to remember to go in to the menu and change from RF to IR before I leave.


I second this request for similar reasons. My old RCA DirecTV receiver accepted both simultaneously.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got the RC64 Remote (which doesn't work) on a newly acquired used HR20-700 and RC64R remotes on the other HR21-700s and I wondered what the difference was.

Directv just sent me a replacement remote (RC64R) for the RC64 that didn't work.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

I have an HR21-700. Which remotes will work RF with it? There is no RF antenna jack in the back of the HR21-700. Maybe it's built in? I don't know. I have the following remotes:
RC64R, RC32, RC24. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Rickrd said:


> I have an HR21-700. Which remotes will work RF with it? There is no RF antenna jack in the back of the HR21-700. Maybe it's built in? I don't know. I have the following remotes:
> RC64R, RC32, RC24. Thanks for any help!


The RF antenna on the HR21-700 is internal.

The RC64R and the RC24 are RF-capable.
The RC32 is IR only. 
(RF-capable remotes will usually have an FCC sticker on the back.)


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> Please oh please add simultaneous IR/RF. I use RF because the box is in my entertainment center closet. However, I use an in house system to redistribute the feed throughout the house and have a Slingbox. It would make my life a million times easier. As it is, when I need to use the Slingbox, I have to remember to go in to the menu and change from RF to IR before I leave.


An alternative would add an IR repeater that will collect the IR signal from the HR2x remote and convert it to a wired signal. Connect the wired output from the IR repeater, the Slingbox and your whole-house system to a connecting block that retransmits any of those inputs via IR emitters for the HR2x (and any other equipment).


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

BopMan said:


> Sweet! I must of been thinking of the HR20. I don't think that model had the RF remote included with the receiver.:hurah:


I just got an HR20 last Friday and it comes with an RF antenna and remote.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> I've got the RC64 Remote (which doesn't work) on a newly acquired used HR20-700 and RC64R remotes on the other HR21-700s and I wondered what the difference was.
> 
> Directv just sent me a replacement remote (RC64R) for the RC64 that didn't work.


RC64 - IR only
RC64R - IR & RF
RC64RB - IR & RF, backlit


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are plans for the HR21 to enable dual IR/RF mode in the future? It would be very useful for me since I have a Harmony remote which is IR only, and I would like to run RF mode for the direct tv remote.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

Smuuth said:


> The RF antenna on the HR21-700 is internal.
> 
> The RC64R and the RC24 are RF-capable.
> The RC32 is IR only.
> (RF-capable remotes will usually have an FCC sticker on the back.)


Thanks. I got it working.... Thank God!


----------



## bkushner (Mar 17, 2006)

BopMan said:


> Sweet! I must of been thinking of the HR20. I don't think that model had the RF remote included with the receiver.:hurah:


I just got an HR20 - 100 last week that has the RF Remote included.

Brian


----------



## Amir M5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wisegoat said:


> Please oh please add simultaneous IR/RF. I use RF because the box is in my entertainment center closet. However, I use an in house system to redistribute the feed throughout the house and have a Slingbox. It would make my life a million times easier. As it is, when I need to use the Slingbox, I have to remember to go in to the menu and change from RF to IR before I leave.


I'm in the same boat with my Slingbox. I don't always remember to change from RF to IR before I leave.

Is there any chance the HR21 could be set to receive both IR/RF via a software update in the future?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

How do you get the RC64RB Remote??? 

Do you buy it from Directv???

I am adding Slingbox tomorrow. What is the deal with changing from RF to IR before you leave the house??? Is the Slingbox not compatible if the HR21-700 is in RF mode???


----------



## Amir M5 (Feb 24, 2008)

richierich said:


> How do you get the RC64RB Remote???
> 
> Do you buy it from Directv???
> 
> I am adding Slingbox tomorrow. What is the deal with changing from RF to IR before you leave the house??? Is the Slingbox not compatible if the HR21-700 is in RF mode???


I'm sure you can buy the backlit rc64rb from DirecTV, or just do a google or eBay search and you can find some easily.

When using SlingPlayer (or SlingPlayer Mobile) to watch content from your HR21-700 using your SlingBox, the SlingBox controls the HR21 via IR signals. So when the HR21 is set to RF mode, you cannot control it with the SlingBox.

I'm still hoping there will be a software update that will enable both to IR/RF to be active simultaneously.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Amir M5 said:


> I'm still hoping there will be a software update that will enable both to IR/RF to be active simultaneously.


Do we know if this is even possible, based on the hardware?


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

EricRobins said:


> Do we know if this is even possible, based on the hardware?


Yes, it's possible, and my HR20 and R15 used to work that way. An update several months ago removed that capability and made it so you have to choose IR or RF, not both, and that really frosted me.

My receiver feeds two TVs, one in the bedroom and one in the living room. Whenever I want to watch TV, the RF remote is always in the wrong room. I have a jillion IR remotes, but they are useless because of this problem.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

tomdawg said:


> Yes, it's possible, and my HR20 and R15 used to work that way. An update several months ago removed that capability and made it so you have to choose IR or RF, not both, and that really frosted me.
> 
> My receiver feeds two TVs, one in the bedroom and one in the living room. Whenever I want to watch TV, the RF remote is always in the wrong room. I have a jillion IR remotes, but they are useless because of this problem.


IIRC, the H*R*20 never had the capability for simultaneous IR/RF. The *H*20 did have that capability at one time.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

tomdawg said:


> Yes, it's possible, and my HR20 and R15 used to work that way. An update several months ago removed that capability and made it so you have to choose IR or RF, not both, and that really frosted me.
> 
> My receiver feeds two TVs, one in the bedroom and one in the living room. Whenever I want to watch TV, the RF remote is always in the wrong room. I have a jillion IR remotes, but they are useless because of this problem.


As for the R15, you can get it back to RF & IR at the same time. Just set the receiver for IR mode than reset the receiver, it will now be in a state like it never were put into RF mode before. And never put it in RF mode again, to get the RF working just attach the RF antenna, and marry the remote to the receiver.


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

Edmund said:


> As for the R15, you can get it back to RF & IR at the same time. Just set the receiver for IR mode than reset the receiver, it will now be in a state like it never were put into RF mode before. And never put it in RF mode again, to get the RF working just attach the RF antenna, and marry the remote to the receiver.


Thanks for the tip. My R15 was already in IR mode and since it has probably been reset since I put it in IR mode, it already works for the RF remote too, but I didn't know it.

I wonder if my HR20 does the same thing. I'll check it out.


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> IIRC, the H*R*20 never had the capability for simultaneous IR/RF. The *H*20 did have that capability at one time.


I must have been mistaken then. Perhaps I'm thinking of my R15, which is what I had before getting the HR20.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Smuuth said:


> IIRC, the H*R*20 never had the capability for simultaneous IR/RF. The *H*20 did have that capability at one time.


No, it did, when I first got my HR20, it would. It had issues though, it seemed the remote still sent out both IR and RF as well and it would confuse the reciever, you would have to block the IR window on the remote for it to work correctly. The update that added DOD "fixed" that issue by simply turning off the IR sensor when it was set to UHF.

Half-assed fix, IMHO.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

PeterB said:


> No, it did, when I first got my HR20, it would. It had issues though, it seemed the remote still sent out both IR and RF as well and it would confuse the reciever, you would have to block the IR window on the remote for it to work correctly. The update that added DOD "fixed" that issue by simply turning off the IR sensor when it was set to UHF.
> 
> Half-assed fix, IMHO.


The remote has NEVER been able to send both IR & RF at the same time. Once you program the remote for RF mode, the IR in that device is turned off, for the sat commands.

Even if it did have that feature, it would still have that feature, because upgrading the receiver has no effect on the remote at all.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Edmund said:


> The remote has NEVER been able to send both IR & RF at the same time. Once you program the remote for RF mode, the IR in that device is turned off, for the sat commands.
> 
> Even if it did have that feature, it would still have that feature, because upgrading the receiver has no effect on the remote at all.


Read what I said again. I didn't say they changed the remote, i said they changed the recievers firmware to shut the IR sensor off when the reciever is set to UHF mode, its a menu option in the reciever AS WELL AS a code you need to punch into the remote.

I also know for sure the remote sends both at the same time because I have it set to UHF as we speak and my IR repeater system for my audio system detects the IR from the remote at the same time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Gosh, could EDMUND, the REMOTE MASTER be MISTAKEN about how these remotes work in relation to IR & RF??? VERY INTERESTING!!!

I am going to stay tuned for the outcome of this debate!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Gosh, could EDMUND, the REMOTE MASTER be MISTAKEN about how these remotes work in relation to IR & RF??? VERY INTERESTING!!!
> 
> I am going to stay tuned for the outcome of this debate!!!


It also gives some of us an appreciation for having universal remotes.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

> remote still sent out both IR and RF as well and it would confuse the reciever


I took this to mean that you thought the remote emitted SATELLITE commands in both RF & IR at the same time. This thread is dealing with sat commands, its a given that non-satellite commands are IR, and no reason to bring it up in the conversation.

I still don't buy you meant non-sat commands, you mean when you pressed sat function on the remote it sent a RF signal to the receiver and also triggered a non-directv command to be also issued? And so confusing the receiver? It doesn't compute.

But if you thought, with receiver accepting both RF & IR at the same time, and the remote emitting RF & IR sat commands at the same time. With both hitting the receiver at the same time, it maybe confused? Yes it could get confused. But I like said in my first post, the remote never issued both IR & RF sat commands at the same time.

So we both misunderstood each other, and leave it at that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm still confused but it would be nice if it could do both but maybe it is not possible.

EDMUND, you are still the King of Remotes in my book!!!


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Edmund said:


> I took this to mean that you thought the remote emitted SATELLITE commands in both RF & IR at the same time. This thread is dealing with sat commands, its a given that non-satellite commands are IR, and no reason to bring it up in the conversation.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> But if you thought, with receiver accepting both RF & IR at the same time, and the remote emitting RF & IR sat commands at the same time. With both hitting the receiver at the same time, it maybe confused? Yes it could get confused. But I like said in my first post, the remote never issued both IR & RF sat commands at the same time.


But it does. The remote sends commands via RF AND UHF at the same time for sat commands. At least the remote with the software version I have does. I know its not the latest remote F/W as its missing some modern device codes, so they have maybe fixed that in later updates, but I don't know that for sure. As I am sure you know the only way to get these remotes updated is to get a new one from DTV.

What I can say is the Original F/W that was loaded on my HR20 when I got it, last september had the ability to recieve IR AND UHF codes at the same time. When you configured the IRD and the Remote to UHF mode, and were within range of the IR sensor on the IRD, the reciever wouldn't respond, or it would respond incorrectly because the remote was sending command via RF and IR at the very same time, the reciever saw them and couldn't figure it out. If I put my hand to block the IR on the remote and pressed buttons, the IRD responded just fine to the commands.

They "fixed" the problem by having the IRD shut its IR sensor off when you set it to RF mode. Yes this fixed the problem of the dual commands, but it broke it for anyone who wanted to us thier RF in one room and a universal IR in the room with the IRD, like I would like to do now.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sorry but you're very much mistaken here. If you have a IR sensor that is being tripped when your SAT device on the remote is set for RF, than you're either pressng TV keys like TV INPUT, TV ON & OFF, VOL UP & Down ,or mute. Or the remote isn't really set to RF.

Doing the following on a RF remote, or even a non-RF remote like rc23, rc32 or 64, will turn off the IR for the SAT commands in whatever device you're programming:

1. DTV, AV1 or AV2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter ANY 6 digit code
8. press SELECT

Now if you really want to test if the remote is emitting IR SAT signal still, look through a camcorder or digital camera while pressing a sat key, and then press TV vol and see the difference. 


To turn the IR back on for that device:

1. DTV, AV1, or AV2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH DOWN


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll video my remote when I get home today and upload it here. I am not mistaken. If I was, why did they change the functionality of the reciever? I am not the only one here who remembered the IR sensor and RF being live at the same time.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't even bother, so have been posting on the IR & RF acceptance of the receiver, not the remote? I so say don't bother because you're going straight to ignore. and thanks alot for wasting my time.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I've searched through and couldn't find exactly the same situation but this one seemed to be the closest. I have an HR21 and an R15 both sitting in the same component rack, one above the other in my family room. I have an RF connection to a TV in my master BR upstairs from the R15. The R15 is also hooked to my HDTV via an S-Video connection. I have an IR remote upstairs with an IR repeater so I can control the receiver from the BR. We do have occassions when we are recording two shows on the HR21 that we watch the R15 in the family room. We have to bring down the remote to do that. The HR21 remote is currently working in the RF mode. I would like to do something similar to what is described in the post - control both the HR21 and R15 with the RF/IR remote using the DirecTV position and the AV1 position in IR mode. It seems to me that based on this post that would be possible. Can someone verify that? Thanx.

laciii


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

laciii said:


> I've searched through and couldn't find exactly the same situation but this one seemed to be the closest. I have an HR21 and an R15 both sitting in the same component rack, one above the other in my family room. I have an RF connection to a TV in my master BR upstairs from the R15. The R15 is also hooked to my HDTV via an S-Video connection. I have an IR remote upstairs with an IR repeater so I can control the receiver from the BR. We do have occassions when we are recording two shows on the HR21 that we watch the R15 in the family room. We have to bring down the remote to do that. The HR21 remote is currently working in the RF mode. I would like to do something similar to what is described in the post - control both the HR21 and R15 with the RF/IR remote using the DirecTV position and the AV1 position in IR mode. It seems to me that based on this post that would be possible. Can someone verify that? Thanx.
> 
> laciii


Sure, on the HR21 RF remote do the following in the av1 device:

1. av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

If the R15 is set to the alternate IR codeset 00002, enter that instead of code 00001 in step 3.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

Amir M5 said:


> I'm sure you can buy the backlit rc64rb from DirecTV, or just do a google or eBay search and you can find some easily.


You can get this from Directv for $25 and they FEDX it to you free.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx Edmund, the RF remote works great on both!

laciii


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

PeterB said:


> I'll video my remote when I get home today and upload it here. I am not mistaken. If I was, why did they change the functionality of the reciever? I am not the only one here who remembered the IR sensor and RF being live at the same time.


I can't attest to what an old version of the software on the receiver might have done with respect to its ability to simultaneously respond to RF and IR, but I can tell you this:
I have four RF-capable remotes: RC24, RC34, RC64R, and RC64RB. I tested all four on an H20, HR20 and R15. When programmed to control any of these receivers in RF mode, NONE of these remotes output any IR signals when transmitting commands to the D* receivers. They did continue to transmit IR signals for the TV controls. I verified this by observing the IR LED's using a digital camera with a CCD that is capable of recording IR wavelengths.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> Please oh please add simultaneous IR/RF. I use RF because the box is in my entertainment center closet. However, I use an in house system to redistribute the feed throughout the house and have a Slingbox. It would make my life a million times easier. As it is, when I need to use the Slingbox, I have to remember to go in to the menu and change from RF to IR before I leave.


Isn't it also a problem too when punching-through the volume controls from a TV or AV receiver?

eric


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

peters4n6 said:


> Isn't it also a problem too when punching-through the volume controls from a TV or AV receiver?


Do you mean when the HR2x is set for RF and the TV/Amp requires IR? No, the remote knows that only the HR2x can respond to its RF transmissions. Commands for other non-D* devices are still sent via IR.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Do you mean when the HR2x is set for RF and the TV/Amp requires IR? No, the remote knows that only the HR2x can respond to its RF transmissions. Commands for other non-D* devices are still sent via IR.


wow...great to know...thanks!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I have the Slingbox Solo and I hate having to change from IR to RF and then back again so now I have the Slingbox attached to my HR10-250 Tivo but in order to do that I had to unplug the HDMI and use Component to the Slingbox so if I want to view the Tivo I have to plug the HDMI back in!!!

BAH HUMBUG!!!


----------

